# My new Female Fry found at Petco



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello. I know I'm new to this Forum but I just got two new Bettas today, the second was unexpected. She was marked as a female Betta, but what threw me off was how tiny she was. She's so small that the cup she was in seemed massive, and when I tried to feed her a half of a soaked pellet, she had trouble with it. Thankfully I replaced it with a pellet hat I had to crush into pieces of almost dust. Anyways, I plan on getting some brine shrimp tomorrow for her from my LFS store that breeds and raises them. 

Anyways, are there any other tips anyone can give me about raising her for the next few months. I,ve never had one this small, and I've never raised Betta Fry. She's so young that she has only a hint or two of color. Right now I have her in a 2.5 gallon setup with lid, light, heater set at 78-80F, and a filter of which I slowed down and added a piece of filter sponge on the intake so she wont get sucked into it. The decor includes gravel, a felt plant, and two smooth aquarium decorations. And yes, I know the basics of how to care for Bettas if anyone's wondering. I have 5 other males. Thankyou.

A few pics of her. Sorry about the resolution. YOu can't see it to well, but she's completely see-through. :


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump......


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Poor baby! When did they start selling them so young?
You can feed her brine shrimp and have a sponge filter running because without it a layr may form on the water surface making it difficult for her to breathe.. Sorry that's all I know about babies, hopefully someone with more knowledge can help. She looks so sweet, guess you have a little lucky girl now ;-) Best of luck!


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Hi, welcome to the forum!
I've actually done the same thing with a very small fish... She was a little older than the one you've got... Enough to have a little color, but she was so tiny! 

Anyway, what you're doing seems fine... I used crushed pellets... As long as she's eating them she should be fine. If you want, you could always order live food. I'm not sure what breeders recommend for fry, so I would check out our Breeding forum to look for anything else you need to know. She's adorable by the way! Best of luck with her!


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Thank you. From the looks of it, it seems she may have gone into stocking by accident. They had a few females that had all their colors, but they were twice her size. Right now I have a HOB filter that has a piece of sponge on the intake so she wont be sucked into it. I also slowed the current on it by placing a piece of plastic on the outtake that ends submersed into the water. The blue you see behind her is a piece of report binder clip attached to it's end so she doesn't slice herself open on the edge of it. It makes it a little bit more turbulent than using a small 3i filter, but not to turbulant to effect her much. Should I add an air filter though?


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Poor baby! When did they start selling them so young?
> You can feed her brine shrimp and have a sponge filter running because without it a layr may form on the water surface making it difficult for her to breathe.. Sorry that's all I know about babies, hopefully someone with more knowledge can help. She looks so sweet, guess you have a little lucky girl now ;-) Best of luck!


Thankyou.... ^_^ Yes she is a little lucky girl. Her name's little Bit, the itti bitty Betta. I nicknamed her Itty Bitty.


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

CUTE! Mine was named Mew.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> CUTE! Mine was named Mew.



Lol! That's the name of my mainecoon cat. ^_^


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

I just got my nephew a betta that looks a lot like yours! You can pretty much see right through him, and he's so tiny! I never thought that it might be a fry though... I wonder if it is now?! So if you can basically see through them, I can expect him to have colors soon?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I like the way you name bettas, very to the point  
Crushed pellets are good too if you can get her to eat them, I give them to my molly fry but I think (I'm not sure), that betta fry grow better on live foods... Also from my experience with juvenile bettas, the little boogers avoid pellets like the plague! But it never hurts to give it a try ;-)


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

rswfire said:


> I just got my nephew a betta that looks a lot like yours! You can pretty much see right through him, and he's so tiny! I never thought that it might be a fry though... I wonder if it is now?! So if you can basically see through them, I can expect him to have colors soon?


Possibly.... Some full grown Betta are see-through though. I can tell with this one because she's only 2-3 cm, if that(guesstimating). Plus, I can tell just y the way she looks that she has A LOT of developing to do.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

so cute and tiny! she looks about the size of my fry right now, which are 9 weeks but they are gaining color. is she just about an inch or more long?


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

I set up a Brine Shrimp Hatchery and it's now up and running. It's the first time I've ever made the salt mix myself so hopefully it'll work. I'm ussally lazy with mixing by buying a bag of live brine shrimp at my LFS, and when they're gone using the water to hatch them in. Hopefully they'll hatch because she'll only hesitantly eat the crushed pieces of pellet if they are moving by her and they'll give her the extra nutrition that she needs. When I feed her, how many BBS should I give her? I couldn't find in the breeding forum on how much to do so for just one since your usually feeding several.


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Hisaki Yuki001 said:


> Possibly.... Some full grown Betta are see-through though. I can tell with this one because she's only 2-3 cm, if that(guesstimating). Plus, I can tell just y the way she looks that she has A LOT of developing to do.


Yeah, he has no fins!!!


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

ok so i feed my fry 3x a day. live foods can be better, but i use powdered food too.

i would give her one ore 2 bbs at a time till her belly is nice and round, but not to the point of her not being able to swim (yes, i have a few gluttons that have done that lol)

don't solely feed her on bbs b/c i've read too much of it will cause swim bladder disease in fry. once a day would be ok. when my boogers were tiny i feed bbs and micro worms, you can get a culture on aquabid or probably someone here will send you a starter. they're real easy to maintain. also, you can look for first bites by hikari.

fry grow fastest on a varied diet, but i think they grow even faster on many water changes, like 3x a week. my babes are on the smaller side for their size, cause i have only been doing once weekly changes. as soon as i get an RO unit (next week) i will be able to change more often.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> so cute and tiny! she looks about the size of my fry right now, which are 9 weeks but they are gaining color. is she just about an inch or more long?


She's about an inch, give or take. From what I've been looking at online and on YouTube she seems to be about maybe 4-6 weeks old I'm assuming. She seems to have some slight red that you can barly see on her Pelvic/Ventral fins and a slight spot of metallic white right under her gill cover.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> ok so i feed my fry 3x a day. live foods can be better, but i use powdered food too.
> 
> i would give her one ore 2 bbs at a time till her belly is nice and round, but not to the point of her not being able to swim (yes, i have a few gluttons that have done that lol)


Thank you so much! Will do...^_^


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

rswfire said:


> Yeah, he has no fins!!!



Please read cajunamy reply above this post if you believe your little guy is a fry as well. That should help you out a lot as me. Sorry I can't offer you more help as I'm learning as well. I wish you good luck though...^_^

Note: If your little guy's body is longer than an inch or two though, I would strongly suggest making sure he doesn't have any disease like fin rot which can eat away at or all of a Betta's fins. If you could post a pic, it would help. ^_^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh! Can you put up pics of when her belly is all nice and round and orange XD It looks so adorable! ^3^


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Oh! Can you put up pics of when her belly is all nice and round and orange XD It looks so adorable! ^3^


Will do...I'll have to wait about 24hrs though until BBS hatch. ^_^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Waits patiently for cuteness explosion*


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> *Waits patiently for cuteness explosion*


Here's so more pictures while you wait...lol! I couldn't resist...^__^

Her tank... She's in the upper left-hand corner:









She keeps staring at her reflection above her from the surface of the water..lol!


















And I know it has nothing to do with her, but this is my new divided 10 gallon. Tetsu is hiding in the second from the right section. He'll be active and trying to chase his reflection in about 2-3 hours, the little vampire. Right to left; Mr.Moto: Red Crown-tail, Indigo: Dark blue/Green HM Plakat. Tetsu: Multi-colored Giant HM Plakat, Icy: Matalic-White/Clear Delta Tail. I also have a Red Spade-tail Plakat named Rojo in a 3 gallon. I show pics of him in the future.



















Rojo: An older picture;


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, that's big tank for such a little girl lol! I like all the decor you have in for her, looks like a little playhouse 
Rojo looks like he should have been called Big Bubba lol! Ten gallon looks amazing =3


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Wow, that's big tank for such a little girl lol! I like all the decor you have in for her, looks like a little playhouse
> Rojo looks like he should have been called Big Bubba lol! Ten gallon looks amazing =3


Thankyou...^_^ I think that 2.5 she's in looks bigger than ever before now...lol! That's an awesome name for Rojo...LMAO! My Kim named him though...^_^ He looks so big in that pic for some reason. He usually looks so slender. you think he looks big though, Wait till I get a pic of Tetsu up, he's over 3inches long. He's the only reason why I wish I could have a bigger than ten gallon tank in this small apartment...lol! He seems happy though and that's all that matters.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Is Rojo a king betta? He definitely looks like one! And omg that's a 2.5, it looks like a 5 or a 10!! XD


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Is Rojo a king betta? He definitely looks like one! And omg that's a 2.5, it looks like a 5 or a 10!! XD


Actaully, I got him at my LFS; Pruess's Pets. They hand raise and Breed their Bettas, athough they don't do water changes everyday like they say. When we got him they said that when they got a new shipment in they accidentally breed them with a new Plakat because they don't usually carry or breed the strain. The other two Plakats I have are Kings though, and he's just as big as they are, aside from Tetsu of course. I think Petco's King are just their selection of the larger Plakats they have because their Kings are bigger than the Plakats they sell.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah she's probably about 4-6 weeks. mine are on the smaller side, they should be bigger but it's my fault, i dont' water change as much as i should. i have bad tap water here and have to buy ro water for my spawn tanks and babies, so i only water change them once to twice a week. next week i'm getting a ro unit though so i can change whenever i need to.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

cajunamy said:


> yeah she's probably about 4-6 weeks. mine are on the smaller side, they should be bigger but it's my fault, i dont' water change as much as i should. i have bad tap water here and have to buy ro water for my spawn tanks and babies, so i only water change them once to twice a week. next week i'm getting a ro unit though so i can change whenever i need to.


Yay! The BBS hatched, it's only been about 21 hours. I'm feeding her right now in her store cup so it doesn't make a mess in her tank. Anyways, she's gobbling the up! She's in little baby Betta hunting mood right now...soooo Cute! I'll post pictures of her once she's had her fill.

I have a question though. If she's actually a male, can they start blowing bubble-nests at 4-6 weeks? The reason why I asked is because it looks like she blew a few random bubbles around her tank last night. There's no nest, but just random tiny bubbles here and there.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> *Waits patiently for cuteness explosion*


Here they are...^_^ She's just been feed and is exploring her tank with more enthusiasm at the moment. She seems very content and relaxed now. ^_^

Her taking a gulp of air:









You can see right through her gills..lol!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

She is so cute! Better lock up your tank, I can't promise I wont steal her XD


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> She is so cute! Better lock up your tank, I can't promise I wont steal her XD


I know...lol!!! XD When I told my best friends about her today and the male I got as well, bringing the betta total to 6, they said I was obsessed and needed help..lol! I admit that i am obsessed, but at least they are all well cared for...LMAO! Bettas where and are nature's form of crack for the animal lover, I swear!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know! If they didn't need heaters or have to be kept alone, I'd have hundreds lol!


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I know! If they didn't need heaters or have to be kept alone, I'd have hundreds lol!


Same here.... Kim, my wife would kill me if I did. My friend Andy said last night that if I breed them he would help me find homes..Lol! Unfortunately I don't have enough room and it wouldn't be the best idea. He tried saying whatever ones we didn't find homes for could go to Pruess's. I was like... No, because they don't even clean their cups everyday, maybe once every two-three. Rojo is the longest living guy I've got from them so far as he's about 8 months old from the time I got him. My first one from them, Hikari, died from what I believe now was fish tb. They had to replace everything I bought from them with his setup when it happened due to it.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

She Seems to be doing a lot better now. I'm starting to realize how picky she is. I've been exsperimenting with different foods like crumbs of pellets and flakes along with the BBS. She's very picky.... it's like she only will eat one outta three of these types of food on any feeding and not touch the rest. The one she chooses to eat is always changing..LMAO! Also, I've been gently putting her in her cup at feeding time so it's easier to get at it. I noticed last night that when I put her back into her tank afterwords she'll lay on her side, as if to play dead. After a bit, shell start exploring her tank with no problem. I thought something was wrong last night but she just did it again tonight. She's been playing dead. lol! Well, just to make sure I'm not stressing her anymore than need be, I'm going to continue feeding her in her tank from now on and see how it works.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Maybe she feels a bit gassy and decides to rest lol! But the choosiness is so cute! The girl loves variety , nice to hear she's doing better! Has she coloured up?


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Maybe she feels a bit gassy and decides to rest lol! But the choosiness is so cute! The girl loves variety , nice to hear she's doing better! Has she coloured up?


It's hard to say. She seems to be getting a little bit more red on her fins though, even though it's not enough to show in a picture. One thing i have noticed is her fins seem to be growing more. The branching on her back fin is starting to show that it's spiting into two branches at the end like a two ray crowntail. Her back fin is all fused together still though, I'm just talking about her rays in it. Oh, and she has aqua-blue eyes.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Blue eyes? They sound adorable! It's fun when you get them really tiny to watch their development.. Seeing these little guys grow makes me happy!


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Blue eyes? They sound adorable! It's fun when you get them really tiny to watch their development.. Seeing these little guys grow makes me happy!


True true...she's the youngest and tiniest betta I've ever had. I feel almost overprotective when taking care of her..lol! Like you said, it is so much fun watching their development.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Blue eyes? They sound adorable! It's fun when you get them really tiny to watch their development.. Seeing these little guys grow makes me happy!


I auto-sharpened a pic I got of the rays so you can kinda see what I was talking about.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think she should be a crowntail right? Sometimes when veils are growing their fins, they get the little spikes as well but I think she must be CT, the rays are very even .. VTs are more haphazard..


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I think she should be a crowntail right? Sometimes when veils are growing their fins, they get the little spikes as well but I think she must be CT, the rays are very even .. VTs are more haphazard..


That would be so cool! I've never had a CT Female before...^_^ It kinda worries me though that she doesn't explore her tank much, unless being feed. She seems to just react to food and un-aggressively to her reflection. Sometimes I'll notice her hanging out and just watching everything wth her eyes. Maybe she'll be more active once she gets more settled in or older? IDK There have been a few times when she can't see me that she's exploring, maybe she's just shy....IDK.


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I advise live foods


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know either, maybe she's just really young so the aggression hasn't set in yet? As long as she looks healthy and eats fine, I think she'll be alright..


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

I've had some weird fish in the past that wouldn't do too much exploring, but they would sit in one spot and look everywhere. Especially when they were little. Never had any problems, they were the well-behaved ones! lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Which is rare in bettas XD


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> I've had some weird fish in the past that wouldn't do too much exploring, but they would sit in one spot and look everywhere. Especially when they were little. Never had any problems, they were the well-behaved ones! lol


Okay, thankyou...^_^ Other than the way she behaves, she seems healthy. When I put BBS in the tank she seems to not really notice them, but sometimes she'll go after a few of them and eat. The crushed up pellets are a bit bigger, so maybe she has a little bit of a problem seeing, as she wont eat it or go after it unless the food is within 2-3 inches of her. She seems to be getting a slight shade of Clear/Cellophane or White on her body. It's hard to see but the slight coloring she does have is matalic looking. If this is any hint as to what color she'll become, I've heard that lighter-colored Bettas sometimes seem to have problems seeing. IDK. It's just a thought.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ooh.. I can't wait to see her all grown up X3!! Even if she can't see too well, I think she'll be fine. One of my guys is completely blind but we manage


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

TheBlueBettaFish said:


> I advise live foods


Thankyou... I've been attempting BBS supplemented with crushed foods. As I stated earlier, she's very picky and will decide which one, her choice is always changing, that she'll go for. 

I may try buying some adult brine shimp at my LFS, since they raise them, and feeding her those. I'm thinking about it due to the fact that it seems she's having a bit of a problem seeing the BBS. I was hoping she'd gulp them down though because of the extra nutrition they have with their egg sack.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Ooh.. I can't wait to see her all grown up X3!! Even if she can't see too well, I think she'll be fine. One of my guys is completely blind but we manage



That's cool...^_^ I was just wondering, just in case I ever have a blind betta, how do you get him/her to eat? I know mine usually act on instinct when they see the movement of food dropped into their tanks. I was just wondering how it would differ trying to feed a blind betta.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

My blind boy doesn't even realise the food is there, even if it is above him lol! So I've trained him to eat in a shallow, narrow cup. I tap on his glass, he comes up to the surface and swims into the cup. He knows he's being fed so he's pretty calm. then I use a spoon to make ripples where the food is, he's learned that that's where he'll get food, so he swims to the point and eats. If he still misses, he stops moving and waits for me, then I make a ripple again guiding him and he moves towards it again. I try to feed him live foods often so when they squirm he notices. I've been doing this for a week or 2 but he's picking up fast  I'm quite proud of how fast he's learning.. :3


----------



## xMandy (May 21, 2011)

In reply to another post on this thread..
According to our petsmart the reason you see tiny bettas being sold at such a young age is demand. 
If they sell quick in one season the store advises the stocker to take the bettas despite the age..which results in the sale of really young fish. I had seen it starting up at Petsmart..so I asked a fish worker there.
What we thought..just trying to rank the money in.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

xMandy said:


> In reply to another post on this thread..
> According to our petsmart the reason you see tiny bettas being sold at such a young age is demand.
> If they sell quick in one season the store advises the stocker to take the bettas despite the age..which results in the sale of really young fish. I had seen it starting up at Petsmart..so I asked a fish worker there.
> What we thought..just trying to rank the money in.


Awe...that sucks! I believe that they should only sell them once they are able to eat on their own, using pellets or adult food. I was annoyed more than anything about it when I saw her, especially since she was only $2.59. The reason why I got her wasn't because she was the main one I wanted. It was due to knowing that while she waited there, each day that goes by, she'd get more malnourished, causing sickness and eventually death. You'd think if they where really worried about profit that they would focus more on waiting to see what type of betta they are, and the quality. In the end, if they did so, they'd be able to make more profit, and have customers wanting to come back. When you set up an environment focused on what your costumers would like, it's been proven to help your business profit. It sickens me for more than just this reason, that Betta are kept and sold this way.

The main reason why I'll only go to Petco to purchase Betta now is because at least they keep their cups clean each day, and when their bettas here fall sick, at least they medicate them before they put them up for sale again. All the other places here do not do that, and they have lost the chance of any profit from me when it comes to buying their Betta. I refuse to even shop at Miejer due to the way they keep all their fish. Miejers doesn't even change any of their bettas water until corporate steps in due to several complaints. Once their fish die off due to this and no-one purchasing them, they odder a crap-load more. They also dump thier new shipment of other fish into tanks that have not been treated and had fish die of diseases like ick. There's been many times I have complained to them, and they do nothing. When a store does that, it makes their costumers feel unappreciated. Due to it, not wanting to come back.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> My blind boy doesn't even realise the food is there, even if it is above him lol! So I've trained him to eat in a shallow, narrow cup. I tap on his glass, he comes up to the surface and swims into the cup. He knows he's being fed so he's pretty calm. then I use a spoon to make ripples where the food is, he's learned that that's where he'll get food, so he swims to the point and eats. If he still misses, he stops moving and waits for me, then I make a ripple again guiding him and he moves towards it again. I try to feed him live foods often so when they squirm he notices. I've been doing this for a week or 2 but he's picking up fast  I'm quite proud of how fast he's learning.. :3


That's so cool... I think it's really interesting and fun when your learning what technique works best for each Betta when it comes to feeding. For example, for my Tetsu, I have to move my two fingers around in front of his tank, like your calling a cat. My others, I just shake the food container in front of their tanks. Indigo and Rojo will only come to get food if I open the hood to their tanks...lol! Rojo will get so exited that he jumps for it, trying to get it from your fingers....^_^ Here's a vid of him doing so...

http://youtu.be/-yStt7sV_RU


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Peaches jumps too, it can be so scary, she even does it if there's some food stuck on the glass way up high that I forgot to remove... And yeah, it's so rewarding every time I see him eat a worm, I feel like jumping for joy hehe, even though he must have done it 50 times now! I can show all my guys the feeding spoon and they come to the glass, except Tranny who enjoying flaring at the spoon and everything else, sigh...


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Apparently Itty Bitty's being lazy wasn't due to what I had thought. I placed her in a holding tank with fresh water from my 10 gallon tonight due to a feeling I had to do a water change and rinse off the sponge on the bottom of her filter I had placed there to make sure she wouldn't get caught in it. Once I took the bottom of the filter off I decided to stir up the uneaten food in her tank to let the filter suck it up since it was on full blast. The filter can completely clear the tank within an hour on full blast, leaving the water crystal clear. When I stirred up the water, I noticed it turned white and I knew then something was wrong. 

It appears that the river stones that I bought for gravel, even though I rinsed them, had been glazed with some kind of white filmy substance that decided to start to deteriorate in water. I striped everything down, emptied the tank and rinsed everything off. I reset it up with everything EXCEPT those stupid rocks, doing a complete 100% water change.

I noticed after doing so that Itty Bitty was beginning to perk up in her holding tank already and starting to explore. After letting the tank sit for a bit and making sure the water temp was within range I put her back in. Let's just say she's still exploring everything and seems to be doing fine. She even keeps eating the bits of left-over crushed flakes on the bottom of her tank. I'll post a vid in a little bit. Stupid rocks....errrr!!!!!


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

A vid of her now... ^_^ I'm never using those stupid rocks in my tank again. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jECbNPZA1O8


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow I never thought of something like that! I get gravel with a weird powder and plastic confetti like things in, it sucks to clean it! But I'm glad she's happy now, whatever that stuff was must have really irritated her...


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Wow I never thought of something like that! I get gravel with a weird powder and plastic confetti like things in, it sucks to clean it! But I'm glad she's happy now, whatever that stuff was must have really irritated her...



Yah.... for some reason it gave her a sleepy effect and due to it, she wasn't as interested in eating. When I feed her now, she's all over the tank eating. She'll scavenge for the rest of the uneaten bits in her tank until their gone. Thankfully, due to it, I don't have to worry about siphoning out those uneaten bits. ^_^

Oh, and she apparently chooses to poop in the back left-hand corner of her tank...LMAO! Have you ever had a Betta do that, to poop in just one spot? Lol!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thas good to hear! She's finally acting like a little betta then? Lol!
Wow, a potty trained betta! Who'da thunk it XD! 
But seriously, maybe the filter current carries the poop to the corner?


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Thas good to hear! She's finally acting like a little betta then? Lol!
> Wow, a potty trained betta! Who'da thunk it XD!
> But seriously, maybe the filter current carries the poop to the corner?


Maybe..... It's the corner farthest from the filter, but the filter doesn't even move the flake crumbs around when they are laying on the bottom. I think it's Itty Bitty doing it. She also hangs out in that corner a lot, so it might just be her favorite spot...lol! IDK

It's weird that we're always on at the same time..Lol!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm on almost all the time lol! I have no life right now. Just got done with college and freelancing/ learning some software right now so I'm logged in most of the time. XD


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I'm on almost all the time lol! I have no life right now. Just got done with college and freelancing/ learning some software right now so I'm logged in most of the time. XD


Cool cool... It's all good. I myself, am on almost all the time when I'm not at work or sleeping, lol! I has no life ether...lol! JK... I'm just always online at home.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It seems like a lot of us don't have a life. lol


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

So, how's the little lady doing?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You can try New Life Spectrum Growth formula.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

metalbetta said:


> So, how's the little lady doing?


She's doing good and has grown quite a bit. I'll post new pictures soon...^_^


----------



## bettaloverforever16 (Jan 14, 2011)

Can't wait


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Okay...Here's the new pictures as I promised...^_^ Sorry for the blurry camera, it was Itty Bitty's fault, I swear. Sh saw me and went into the "I want Food" mode...lol!She's getting her colors... She has red on her fins and a bit of red on the top of her head. The rest of her body is still a white tint that reflects a crapload of light. The white tint color has a reflective blueish sheen to it which makes me wonder if she's still going to change to a more blueish color on her body. She's still got a lot of growing to do, but she's put on twice as much weight since I got her to say the least.




























Itty Bitty playin with her glass shark:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

She's cute!


----------

